# Top Muzzy Bullet for Elk?



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

I was just wandering if any of you guys on this forum have shot the Hornady 300 sst bullets. I shot these up at the range and they shot a super pattern out of my Muzzy, just wandering if any has had good success taking big game with this bullet? I also heard that Barnes 300 grain Mz and the a Co. called Shock wave put out a great bullet as well I will be using a 209 primer any advise would be great.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Does the 300 stand for the grains? If so, I'd say it's great for elk... ESPECIALLY if you're accurate with it.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

just so you know the hornady sst's and shock waves are the same bullet, I would use the barnes bullet


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

I used the 300 SST on my LE muzzy hunt and it worked great. The bullet went through shoulder blade and I found it in the hide in the other side. My bull only ran about 10 yards before he nose dived. I will be using the SST on my future hunts. Sorry, the picture is not the clearest.

[attachment=0:2bunigu5]Bullet small.JPG[/attachment:2bunigu5]
_O\


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)




----------

